# Which introverted rational function would you rather have: Ti or Fi?



## Quentin Cipius (Oct 26, 2013)

I’d like to keep my Fi. Though, I’d like to understand it better. I’ve recently come to realize what it means to have introverted judging functions as inferior function and how it impacts on me. I’ve to admit that I’m not very good with controlling my inferior functions even if I’m aware of it.

For every ENTJ around here I recommend personalityjunkie post about ENTJ and especially part about inferior function.


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

Ti fo life


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

I like my Ti and would prefer to keep it. I just wouldn't want it as my dominant function... cuz I LOVE my Ne.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I like my Ti. I was unaware there was anything negative to it. Maybe because it's my auxiliary function. I don't want it as my Dom. I don't want to over think things. But it has a handy way of helping me find my way out of sticky situations. *hugs Ti* Don't ever leave me.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't think there will be many people who will say they prefer the one that they don't use. I myself would stick with my Fi, but that is mostly because I have no idea how Ti would work with me. I will almost always pick that which I am familiar with, except for when what I'm familiar with is hell on earth for me.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

antahon said:


> Fi and morality are closely linked. I just think morality is an unnecessary burden that slows the brain down. I've seen Fi users needlessly torture themselves with silly stuff. They also have unreasonable expectations from others, which are rarely met and that hurts them. Which sucks.
> 
> I know that no function is better than the other. I just don't like Fi.


But Ti users are often paranoid or irritated over words and meanings and some other things or when things are vague or not all that logical, to an unnecessary degree, and I don't always understand why. A lot of these don't bother me or matter much to me.

Sometimes your obsession with logic hinder/slow down communication when logic is not the point and things don't need to be _perfectly_ logical to make sense.

Recently I have read that in AP style, "more than" is different from "over". Because and since are used in different occasions. United States and U.S. are used differently. and more. (from Twelve Common Mistakes of AP Style | InkHouse) Looks pretty Ti to me.

Ti is pretty awesome and useful, but sometimes it's just not, and it makes me laugh.

I kind of agree with you on Fi. Sometimes it's true. But I still voted Fi because without it I wouldn't have become who I am now. I am not saying that I am great. It's just that whatever I am as a person is very important to me, and I can't imagine being another person.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd like to have Ti. But damn it, I'm stuck with this bastard swine Fi auxiliary. We get along sometimes I guess, it's very love-hate.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to switch to Ni. Just because.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> I want to switch to Ni. Just because.


I think Ni takes a while for children to develop into something more useful than just a cool head-space. I imagine adults who could somehow switch to Ni would find the start up times annoying or inconvenient if something similar occurs as to children.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I only know how my own cognitive processes, strong and weak, interact. I can only _imagine_ what it might be like to possess any other. And, I admit, that this kind of mental exercise _is_ interesting, but...

I can't really make a preference over one or the other, since I'm biased.

I already possess one of these functions. The other is only known by reading about the process, and analyzing how it _might _be.

The crux of it is, if I were to choose Fi, I'd judge based on what I've read about, and then how it works in action: How it merely _appears_ to be in others. 

Not what is actually happening within, or what it feels like, or how it interacts with thoughts, and actions, and what it _is _to be looking through that lens. As I _should _be able to choose it based on.

But, I wouldn't mind suddenly waking up with different cognitive functions. 

Or would I? 

Maybe I'd just be immediately acclimatized to it. 

Or maybe it'd be like waking up as Alice in Wonderland. 

Maybe I'd go insane.

Maybe I'd cry for days.

It's only perceptions, not the thoughts or emotions themselves... But, our perceptions seem to have a great deal to do with who we are as people, and how we interact with and view the world.


----------



## Schneemann (Nov 15, 2013)

As I believe we use every function I can't answer this question. I need fi when I talk about my needs and I use ti when I need to figure things out in an unknown territory. However the one I use more often in my own live will be ti for sure.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I would rather have them both well developed.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Ti. Fi has no practical use.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Ti seems kinda bland compared to Fi. Im totes biased :tongue:


----------



## AdaptiveDaydreamer (Nov 10, 2013)

ufohjerneblodning said:


> I would rather have them both well developed.


I agree having both functions developed well would probably allow us to see both sides of a problem and be more balanced in general.


----------



## AdaptiveDaydreamer (Nov 10, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> Ti seems kinda bland compared to Fi. Im totes biased :tongue:


Yeh, I prefer the Fi too  I think would lose some of my creativity, if I were to let my Ti completely take over, but, then again I would also probably be less depressed, not spend so much time daydreaming and get more things done in general.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I would rather have Ti. Having Fi would mean pulling down Fe, and I love my Fe.


----------



## Distill (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd love to be an INTP for a day to see what it feels like (lololol) - I have quite a few INTP friends and I seem to admire them a fair bit. One of the things which frustrates me about Fi is that it doesn't seem to have a defined process. I imagine with Ti being a bit like a flowchart (I may be totally wrong about this), but with Fi it feels like things which go in bounce around for a bit and come out the other side some time later. I feel that my opinions form by somewhat slow evolution and I can *feel* where they're going but I couldn't tell you how they happen. The process is extremely baffling to me. 

It's not that I dislike being Fi-dom, and I don't truly think I'd swap it for something else, but I do find it hard to grasp and wish I could see how things are being processed. In some ways it's wonderful, but recently I've been a bit frustrated with it especially when sorting my priorities - rationally, I know what I have to do, but that doesn't bump them up the priority list. It's like having to work around Fi to get stuff done or something. Any other Fi-doms feel like this? I realise I may just be talking poop.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Can somebody who picks Fi explain in detail exactly why that is? It's just soooo alien to me..


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Can somebody who picks Fi explain in detail exactly why that is? It's just soooo alien to me..


Because the alternative is to possess Ti.

I would rather personalize my nature rather than attempt to adhere to working out of a set of accepted axioms using logic and reinterpretation of the world. Within the scope of what my nature naturally allows through breadth and the capacity for growth, of course.

Also, I enjoy and make frequent use of Te, which seems to be part of the possessing Fi package. At least as far as types go, even if people possess all the functions.

If I don't trust something, I just say to myself I don't trust it. I don't need some elaborate logical theory to establish why my disapproval is based on rational reasoning instead of my gut or emotions. I can just go with my gut initially in order to watch the thing I distrust to familiarize myself with its nature and see if it is actually okay or why something is off about it. Initiative of instinct (without needing the crutch of confidence if you are matured), followed by a sensible stance (if you are matured), followed by reasonable strategy (if you are matured).

I find the introverted thinking is too distorted for my tastes, and the behavioral tendencies that appear to manifest in its users is kind of depressing to look at. That being said, healthy Ti seems fine and unhealthy Fi seems to share some of the qualities of unhealthy Ti, albeit with a different stress and focus. 

Even if the world is interpreted before humans can deal with it, not all interpretations are equal as not all consequences of relying on those interpretations are reasonable, enabling or welcome. Messing with that stuff can get you stuck. That being said, Fi probably has an equivalent rut, probably mood or attitude centered. But I find that sort of thing is dealt with if you mature, so I'm more comfortable with it compared to relying on Ti.

In short, I want my capacity to effectively deal with the pragmatics of the world to be non-introverted, but I don't mind the idea of an introverted attitude to things like my nature, values or even emotional awareness which can be handy for trying to figure out more exactly what is causing stress or joy.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd keep my Ti. I really enjoy the ability to harmonize and hold things together with combined Fe + Ti, especially in the face of some solid Te + Fi people. Furthermore, the systematic understanding of things that my Ti brings (especially combined with a strong Si) is really helpful.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

Ti but just because it makes more sense, also it likes to achieve self-mastery and never gives up hope.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't even grasp what Ti means -,-
Sounds like voodoo


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm fairly sure Ti isn't synonymous with voodoo.

Simplistically put, it seems more like an introverted rational function based on non-sentimental evaluations.


----------

